# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Öin ve Rusyanın anti-terör tatbikatları ve Uygurlar

## bozok

*üin ve Rusya'nın anti-terör tatbikatları ve Uygurlar!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 12/07/2009* 




6 Ağustos 2003 tarihinde şanghay İşbirliği ürgütü’ne üye olan ülkeler, bir anti-terör tatbikatı yaptı. İki aşamalı olarak planlanan tatbikatın üç gün süren Kazakistan ayağının ardından, 11-12 Ağustos tarihleri arasında üin’in Doğu Türkistan bölgesinde ikinci aşaması gerçekleştirildi. 

O günlerde ASAM’ın Türkistan Araştırmaları Masası’ndan Gökçen Ekici, durumu şöyle değerlendirmişti: 

“Anti-terör tatbikatının üin ayağının Uygur üzerk Bölgesi’nde yapılması dikkat çekicidir. Kazakistan’da gerçekleştirilen tatbikata üin, Rusya Federasyonu, Kazakistan ve Kırgızistan’dan birlikler aktif olarak katılırken Tacik askerler tatbikata gözlemci olarak katıldı. 

11 Eylül saldırısının ardından Türkistan bölgesi yeni bir yarışın daha konusu haline gelmiştir. 

Afganistan operasyonunun gerçekleştirilmesi ile bölge, ABD, İran, üin ve Rusya Federasyonu açısından ayrıca bir önem kazanmıştır. Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nin bölgede *’terörizmle savaş’* adı altında başlattığı Afganistan operasyonu sebebiyle çeşitli Türkistan ülkelerine kurduğu üsler, özellikle Rusya Federasyonu ve üin Halk Cumhuriyeti tarafından endişe ile karşılanmış, ABD’nin bölgede güçlü ittifaklar kurması ve Orta Asya Cumhuriyetlerinin de bu gelişmeleri sıcak karşılaması, bir *’tehdit’* olarak algılanmıştır. 

üzellikle üin Halk Cumhuriyeti bir yandan* ’terörizmle savaş’* dalgasının yarattığı etkiyi Uygur bölgesinde yeni bir baskı aracı olarak kullanırken bir yandan da ABD’nin Türkistan’da çeşitli askeri üslere yerleşmesini üin’i *’çevreleme’* politikasının bir parçası olarak değerlendirmiştir. 

Bu kapsamda Türkistan’da ABD yanlısı politikaların hüküm sürmesinin önüne geçebilmek için Pekin ve Moskova ekonomik, askeri ve politik ilişkilerini Türkistan’da bir işbirliği zeminine oturtmak üzere bazı önemli adımlar atmışlardır. Bu adımlara zemin olarak ise Pekin ve Moskova’nın etkin olduğu şanghay İşbirliği ürgütü platformu kullanılmıştır. Bu aşamada atılan adımların meyvelerini vermeye başladığını söylemek mümkündür.” 

***

şanghay İşbirliği ürgütü, terörle mücadele tatbikatlarını her sene devam ettirdi. ürgüt açısından terörist, radikal İslamcılardır ve üin, Müslüman Uygur Türkleri’nin bütün derneklerini bu kapsamda değerlendirmektedir. üin böyle görünce, tatbikatlarda mücadele edilecek unsur olarak Uygur Türkleri tespit edilmektedir! ABD de 11 Eylül olayından sonra Afganistan ve Pakistan’da tutuklamalar yapmış ve tutukluları Guantanamo’ya göndermişti. Bunlar arasında Uygur Türkleri de vardı. Bunlardan birkaçı suçsuz oldukları için serbest bırakıldı ama ellerinde pasaport olmadığı için ortada kaldılar. Makedonya’da Türk Dünyası Gençlik Kurultayı için bulunduğumuz bir zamanda bu grubun Arnavutluk’ta olduğunu öğrenmiştik. Yani,* ABD de başlangıçta Uygur Türklerini terörist olarak görüyordu; sonradan üin’e karşı kullanılabilecek bir unsur olarak düşündüğü Uygurları elinin altında tutmak istedi.* 

Afganistan Devlet Başkanı Hamid Karzai 23-24 Ocak 2002’de de üin’i ziyaret etmiş, dönemin üin Devlet Başkanı Jiang Zemin’den 150 milyon dolar yardım sağlayıp buna karşılık Pekin’in Doğu Türkistan’daki Uygurlara yönelik baskı siyasetine destek vereceğini açıklamıştı. 

***

Diğer taraftan Doğu Türkistan’da, Kerkük’te, Güney Azerbaycan’da, Kırım’da, Batı Trakya’da veya eski Yugoslav devletlerinde Türklere karşı her türlü ayrım, baskı, soykırım, asimilasyon, yok sayma ve sindirme hareketi sürerken, Avrupa ve ABD istihbarat servislerinin yan kuruluşu durumundaki güdümlü toplum örgütleri Türkiye’de suni azınlıklar yaratmaya çalışmaktadır. 

Türkiye bunlarla meşgul olurken, Türk Dünyası gündem dışı kalmaktadır. 

...

----------

